# Blue Wilderness... puppy worthy?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, after spending 60 dollars on the Orijen for both dogs ( 60 per bag.. one of LBP and one of Senior ) I was at Petsmart, and started reading the Wilderness bag ( I think that's what it's called). The calcium in this grain free is 1.3 min and they have the variety of fish, chicken, and duck... and I grabbed a small sample from the lady and Cullen really liked it!!!!

The thing is, now I am stuck. Is it OK for them? It isn't specified or warned against on the bag, as it is all life stages, but the numbers looked good, and it would save me 15 a bag ( as well as I could buy from 3 blocks away, and only one bag for sharing of the two dogs) . But I also don't want to switch too many times. Is is decent enough, it seems so?

Just asking, because Gizmo was not my financial responsibility and then right as I got Cullen I realized she needed Grain Free, had heartworm, etc and is costing me a FORTUNE also, so I am trying to save in any way I can!!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ive been wondering this too. i emailed BB and got no reply as to what the max Ca levels are. you could call them and they should be able to tell you. id want the max to be no higher than it is in the Orijen LBP (which is 1.6, i think). anyway, i dont think one bag is going to do any harm. if cullen doesnt need grain free, then maybe he could eat Blue Buffalo large breed puppy and Gizmo the Wilderness. (at least you could buy both at the same place). as long as gizmo doesnt have some serious kidney or liver issues, the Wilderness should be fine for her.

it irks me that some manufacturers label their foods all life stages when they really arent. but, they are complying with what AAFCO requires to allow a food to be labeled all life stages. then again, all the grocery store foods comply with AAFCO standards of nutrition, so i dont put much stock in that.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Why in the world would you leave Orijen?? Orijen red is the best dog food produced today as far as kibbles goes. Wilderness is a good food but I am not sold on Blue Buffalo, only the wilderness side. If Orijen is to spendy for you then feed half and half. You could feed half of one in the am then the other half in the pm. It is best to feed twice a day anyway, less chance of bloat. This is what I do.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't have plans at the moment to switch from Orijen. I would consider it if I could find something that I don't have to go out of the way for, was good quality, and was less expensive. 

Cullen doesn't have any KNOWN allergies, but everything I read and have been told suggests that grain free is the best thing ( aside from raw) which is why they get raw dinner, but grain free breakfast and a small lunch!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I personally had some issues with poop with BB Wilderness, but I still think its a good food. I fed it straight, without raw..so, who knows, it literally is trial and error with foods. I dont know about the calcium levels for the pup though......


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will try to give them a call and find out. I still have 30 pounds of Orijen for each dog though, so in no hurry... just figured I would check!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather go with Wellness if I fed kibble. The super5mix large breed puppy supposedly has the proper ratio of calcium/phosphorus. Not sure if the price is comparable to Orijen, but it is easier to get.
Barley and rice are in the recipe, so not a grain free, but most pups don't have issues with these.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I don't have plans at the moment to switch from Orijen. I would consider it if I could find something that I don't have to go out of the way for, was good quality, and was less expensive.
> 
> Cullen doesn't have any KNOWN allergies, but everything I read and have been told suggests that grain free is the best thing ( aside from raw) which is why they get raw dinner, but grain free breakfast and a small lunch!


I agree but I've always thought that potatoes aren't that great either. Now I have no prblem with brown rice and I think it is better than potatoes. The problem is they all want to add bunch of different grains and that is why I like California Natural and I believe it one of the better dog foods on the market today. I also like anything Natura makes The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products. I am not a big fan of diamond foods but I do feed Taste of the Wild wetlands because my dog just loves it. He also loves Fromm (not grain free but I like Fromm) DUCK. Mine is old enough
where I'll feed him the all stage foods, but Orijen LB is his main food.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i talked to the Blue Buffalo people and they said wilderness is not good for puppies, calcium is too high and its good for hard working dogs


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks ALI, I will keep with Orijen until I either he's older, or until he goes RAW completely!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I agree but I've always thought that potatoes aren't that great either. Now I have no prblem with brown rice and I think it is better than potatoes. .


id prefer the potatoes as grains are known inflammatories,, which can be a problem for arthritic dogs. potatoes generally cause inflammation only in dogs who have a sensitivity to the alkaloids in them.

my senior dog, if fed a kibble with grains, will begin limping within a week. on grain free kibble (which uses potatoe, as most do) she never limps even without taking any supplements.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

roxy84 said:


> id prefer the potatoes as grains are known inflammatories,, which can be a problem for arthritic dogs. potatoes generally cause inflammation only in dogs who have a sensitivity to the alkaloids in them.
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard this before. Do you have a link to any kind of studies proving this? I would not doubt this. but I'd like to read this myself.


----------



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

i just bought blue wilderness today for maryjane, and she tore it up, ive never seen her eat this good since the day i got her.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my vet actually was involved in research regarding arthritis in dogs and dietary effects. one of the conclusions: (this is from a pamphlet at her office, but i will email her to see where the entire study was published)

_Solanine inhibits the formation of the collagen that makes up cartilage. It is highly recommended that canines who suffers with any form of joint ailment stop ingesting all nightshade plants. To avoid any type of 'growing pains' such as Pano and joint dysfunction, especially if predisposed to having sensitivity to alkaloids, avoid all consumption of nightshade plant material._ 

as far as grains being inflammatory, it seems pretty well established.

_A diet balanced heavily toward grain promotes insulin production and the production of inflammatory chemicals....An overabundance of inflammatory chemicals means more aches and pains.(from one of the sources below, but im not sure which now)
2. Case: Cary, and Hirakawa, Canine and Feline Nutrition, Mosby, 1995. 93. 
3. Morris, Mark, Lewis, Lone and Hand, Michael, Small Animal Clinical Nutrition III, Mark Morris associates, 1990. 1-11
_ 

anecdotally, many arthritic dogs have been helped by switching from a kibble with grains to grain free kibbles that contain potato, but i cant say i have ever heard the reverse. potatoes have pretty small levels of solanine alkaloids in them, so it makes sense that it would affect dogs more sensitive to them.

nevertheless, id agree that it would be preferable to see more grainless foods that do not use potato (though sweet potato would be ok).

the only ones i know of are Horizon Legacy and Instinct (i think). there may be others.


----------

